# Done with Direct TV



## WindyCityGirl (Nov 17, 2007)

While I never thought I would ever utter those words the lack of feature inprovements on the DirectTV Tivo, combined with Comcast having cablecards widely available and Tive selling what looks like a VERY cool Tivo Series 3 unit with dual cable tuners (just add the cable cards) really leaves me no reason not to. 

I have been a loyal DirectTv/Tive subscriber for almost 8 years now but honestly I don't see any reason to stay with DirectTV. Can anyone out there tell me something I am missing??


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Nope, we got DirecTV since comcast was damn slow at getting out here. If Verizon FIOS gets out here we will ditch DirectTV 

It's nothing special


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Mostly personal preference (Ford 'vs' Chevy) plus cost 'vs' features

I've had DTV for about 15 years, and for ME there is no reason to change

It has all the channels and features I need... at a cost below Comcast in my area


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

Doesn't Comcast's HD offerings pale in comparison to Directv's?

I'm moving into a new home in the spring and still deciding between Directv and Comcast. The home is only pre-wired for cable, so I'm worried the Directv install will be difficult. My wife and I are both big NFL fans so having Sunday Ticket access would be a huge bonus. On the other hand, Comcast will have Tivo soon.


----------



## Matt9876 (Sep 1, 2001)

Tivo lover here but be real and just upgrade to slimline dish and H20 or HR20 unit.


Don't pass up the best TV on the planet for cable.

Just a suggestion, BTW I still use my R10 TiVo.

Edit: If you have the money add in a HD TiVo !


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

I would ditch DTV in a second if there was better alternative.
I really really don't want to go back to Comcast (lousy HD quality, lousy company, lousy customer service, high prices), and VerizonFIOS isn't gong to be available for at least half a year, probably a year or more.

If DirecTV had a HD Tivo receiver (with a future) I'd be happy to stick around.

*WindyCityGirl*, please tell DirecTV why you are leaving.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

dalesd said:


> *WindyCityGirl*, please tell DirecTV why you are leaving.


I second that. Please! give them an earful. :down: 
Every voice counts.


----------



## Cutty (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been with DTV for 12+ years and only because I'm grandfathered in with the distant networks do I stay. If/when they pull them, I'm gone. They come in really handy when programing season passes, especially when you've got 25+ like we do.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Windy...if comcast has the stations you want and you can get it cheaper do it. I watch tons of OTA and so my HDtivos give me lots of space to do it. I got HR20 and love all the new HD stuff. My wife is disabled so appreciates all the new HD so she has great PQ now. 

my friend got the triple play thing from comcast and is happy with it. So enjoy!


----------



## Cutty (Sep 8, 2007)

Newsposter--- Did DTV have to install a new dish for you to use the 20-100? Also, does the 10-250 work ok with the new dish? Any limitations? I've heard some say here that DTV tries to take the 10-250s even though customers purchased them @ Best Buy or wherever. Thxs.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Cutty said:


> Newsposter--- Did DTV have to install a new dish for you to use the 20-100? Also, does the 10-250 work ok with the new dish? Any limitations? I've heard some say here that DTV tries to take the 10-250s even though customers purchased them @ Best Buy or wherever. Thxs.


You will need a new dish. Directv will install it for free. The 10-250 will work just fine with the new dish. The installers don't want your HR10. Even if you agree to swap it for the Hr20 they usually don't bother to take it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

in addition to what gator said, dont worry if your online install says swap....mine did but they let me keep my owned receiver. Actually, ask dtv to move it to another room. Then when they come, if you dont need it, the installer wont complain a bit of course. that ensures you get to keep it.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

FIOS uses the Motorola DVR which is really mediocre. The menu is really messy (Tivo menu has them beat by a mile) and again no dual buffers (plus you can't upgrade the hard drive). If Comcast was available in my area I'd get one of their Tivos as soon as I go HD. Right now I'm pretty happy with SD DVR40 and Directv. I'll probably drop them unless they add Tivo when I go HD.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm not sure that DTV even cares.


Got Tired of DTVs lack of 'real' support for Tivo
Realized that paying $80 per month for only a handful of channels (that I watch) was not worth it
Purchased Tivo HD boxes and using OTA HD 
Waiting for FIOS or ATT Uverse in my area (until then I'm just using the money that I would have paid DTV to offset the cost of the new Tivo boxes)



dalesd said:


> I would ditch DTV in a second if there was better alternative.
> I really really don't want to go back to Comcast (lousy HD quality, lousy company, lousy customer service, high prices), and VerizonFIOS isn't gong to be available for at least half a year, probably a year or more.
> 
> If DirecTV had a HD Tivo receiver (with a future) I'd be happy to stick around.
> ...


----------



## reboots (Oct 19, 2007)

I am so happy to have digital signals to my house that I am thinking that I need neither cable or Directv. One day when HD channels are the norm, I may come back to a pay service. But you know, that $60 each month could go for gasoline.... And to be honest, I only Tivo/DVR some channels that aren't available OTA - Some Ghost Hunter episodes, Torchwood and thats about it. Most of the other junk is OTA. If a good deal on a HD Tivo came around my way, I'd bite for sure.


----------



## MrPink (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't have much of a choice. I live in a rural area with no OTA, and no cable. Heck, we just got DSL after seven years...

My choices are DTV or Ish. That's it.

What irritates me is that because I have a grandfathered programming package (that they just hate), they periodically take the cost up and take away a real channel and add yet another shopping channel.

If I could leave DTV, I would in a heartbeat.

-Pink


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tony touch said:


> Doesn't Comcast's HD offerings pale in comparison to Directv's?


Yes. Directv has everyone beat on HD at the moment.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

MrPink said:


> I don't have much of a choice. I live in a rural area with no OTA, and no cable. Heck, we just got DSL after seven years...
> 
> My choices are DTV or Ish. That's it.
> 
> ...


Well, you could leave, right? Nobody's holding a gun to your head, I hope 

I'm now considering dropping DTV and replacing it with a TiVo HD for OTA, a Netflix account (for TV shows and movies), and XBMC for torrent stuff.

No satellite, no cable, no pay tv at all. It sounds drastic, particularly to my wife, but I think we could make it work. I need to find a way to get Formula1 races for me and cooking shows for my wife. I think that's where the torrents come in.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

dalesd said:


> Well, you could leave, right? Nobody's holding a gun to your head, I hope
> 
> I'm now considering dropping DTV and replacing it with a TiVo HD for OTA, a Netflix account (for TV shows and movies), and XBMC for torrent stuff.
> 
> No satellite, no cable, no pay tv at all. It sounds drastic, particularly to my wife, but I think we could make it work. I need to find a way to get Formula1 races for me and cooking shows for my wife. I think that's where the torrents come in.


Sure sounds like a painful way to get Formula1 and cooking shows.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> Sure sounds like a painful way to get Formula1 and cooking shows.


I'm just thinking out loud here. I don't think it would be difficult, nevermind painful. I've done it occasionally for a missed episode here or there.

It also seems painful to give money to Comcast every month for just a couple of shows I can't get OTA or from iTunes or elsewhere.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Good luck on finding specific cooking shows as torrents.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Good luck on finding specific cooking shows as torrents.


Thanks, freak!


----------

